# The Science of the Senses



## Hooked (9/11/17)

This article pertains to foods, but could just as well be applied to e-liquids, for example, "We can create combinations maybe that Mother Nature didn't intend." She gave the example of a mojito, made up of mint, lime, sugar and rum. "We can re-create that in one flavor," she said.

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/11/09/health/food-flavor-natural-artificial/index.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------

